# New T5 Ho fixtures on sale at Cam's aquatics



## Camrontheman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone this is Cam from the fish store as you know Cam's aquatics. Any how Im here to let you guys know I just recently started carrying t5 lighting for fresh water or saltwater aquariums.

The fallowing What i Have right now.

48" 4x bulb 54watt 2x actinic 2x whites $200.00 (comes with moon lights)
36" 4x $170.00 (comes with moon lights 

48" 2xbulbs 54w $120.00
36" 2x bulbx $100.00




THese lighting are awesome and they are at whole sale price for the public.


If you have any questions you can call me at 647 388 5291 Thanks Cam


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

What brand are these lights by the way?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya what lights? I would be interested in these


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Curious about the brand as well. Any plans to get a quad in 24"?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

This thread is from June 2011 and I believe Cam has since closed his store.
--
Paul


----------

